# Live Bait



## paint_u_dgt (Feb 19, 2006)

Where in myrtle beach can one saine of live bait mud minnow, and mullet? also does anyone know where one can buy the baitfish live? Thanks


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

You can buy mud minnows at nearly every tackle shop on 17 from Little River to Pawleys Island. As for mullet, you'll have to learn to throw a cast net or bring someone who does. You can seine mullet in the surf if they are running and in some places put down a minnow trap.


----------



## paint_u_dgt (Feb 19, 2006)

*thanks for the reply*

Could you be a little more specific on the baitshops i live on 28th n in myrtle beach it doesn't have to be close just any specific place would be awsome


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Right now you won't find them in the surf. Up by you if you drive down towards Windy hill or the summit across from barefoot there is a little cut that runs though there when you drive past hamburger Joes. You might find them in there this time of year.

The finger mullet will be in the wash soon. You will be able to get them in the net form the peir from all the reports. I have not been on the pier yet so I cannot confirm.


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

From 28th North, the closest place would be across from MB State Park if Tackle Depot is still open. If not, go south to Murrell's Inlet and hit Perry's, right before Capt. Dick's. They sell mud minnows and and live shrimp and maybe even crabs. As for the swashes, stay out of them unless you're prepared to take a shower before you fish, they are nasty. You'll probably get bait, but you'll also get coated in mud and take a chance at ruining a good cast net. We usually hit Springmaid Swash behind the pier or go to the swash at KOA campground during King tournaments when no bait is around. If you go to KOA stop and tell the guard you want to throw the net in the swash a few times, we've never been told we can't. Just park to the side and watch for swimming bait or toss blind in a few different areas. In any swash you'll take a chance on having to climb down a hill, so watch your step.


----------

